# ZFS & NFS not show files and dirs



## ThePanaceya (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello! 

I have some trouble with ZFS and NFS. When I create file/dir on guest (NFS-client) machine I do not see files and dirs on NFS-server. But, if I do `zfs umount zroot/home/test` files are shown on server.

NFS-server FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p9 (used GENERIC kernel)

`# zfs list`

```
NAME                 USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot               9.40G  17.5T    96K  /zroot
zroot/ROOT          3.56G  17.5T    96K  none
zroot/ROOT/default  3.56G  17.5T  3.56G  /
zroot/home           200K  17.5T   104K  /usr/home
zroot/home/test       96K   928K    96K  /usr/home/test
zroot/tank          4.35G  17.5T  4.35G  /storage
zroot/tmp            620K  17.5T   620K  /tmp
zroot/usr           1.36G  17.5T    96K  /usr
zroot/usr/ports      852M  17.5T   852M  /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src        545M  17.5T   545M  /usr/src
zroot/var           1.05M  17.5T    96K  /var
zroot/var/audit       96K  17.5T    96K  /var/audit
```
/etc/rc.conf

```
nfs_server_enable="YES"
nfsv4_server_enable="YES"
nfsuserd_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
nfs_server_flags="-u -t -n 4 -e "
nfsuserd_enable="YES"
nfsuserd_flags="-domain sdn.cdn"
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
rpc_statd_enable="YES"
```
`# zfs get sharenfs`

```
NAME                PROPERTY  VALUE                                                   SOURCE
zroot               sharenfs  off                                                     default
zroot/ROOT          sharenfs  off                                                     default
zroot/ROOT/default  sharenfs  off                                                     default
zroot/home          sharenfs  10.255.238.88:rw,no_subtree_check,async,no_root_squash  local
zroot/home/test     sharenfs  10.255.238.88:rw,no_subtree_check,async,no_root_squash  inherited from zroot/home
zroot/tmp           sharenfs  off                                                     default
zroot/usr           sharenfs  off                                                     default
zroot/usr/ports     sharenfs  off                                                     default
zroot/usr/src       sharenfs  off                                                     default
zroot/var           sharenfs  off                                                     default
zroot/var/audit     sharenfs  off                                                     default
zroot/var/crash     sharenfs  off                                                     default
zroot/var/log       sharenfs  off                                                     default
zroot/var/mail      sharenfs  off                                                     default
zroot/var/tmp       sharenfs  off                                                     default
```
/etc/exports

```
V4: /usr/home -sec=sys -network 10.255.238.88 -mask 255.255.255.0
/usr/home -alldirs -maproot=root 10.255.238.88
```

Guest (NFS-client) used Ubuntu 14.04 with latest updates. 
/etc/fstab

```
10.255.238.30:/usr/home                /home                  nfs    rw,hard,async 0  0
```


I will be very grateful for your help in solving this problem


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2016)

You only mounted /usr/home/ and not /usr/home/test/ on the client.


----------



## ThePanaceya (Apr 26, 2016)

SirDice said:


> You only mounted /usr/home/ and not /usr/home/test/ on the client.


I can not mount each user folder  (/home/test, /home/test2, /home/test3) on the client - only /home. Is possible?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2016)

Use an automounter that dynamically mounts a user's home directory when it's needed.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs


----------

